# Northeast Custom Boot Fitter Thread



## DEVO (Sep 23, 2005)

OK two questions regarding boot fit/performance

1.  Who has used "Booster Straps" on thier boots for all around skiing (not racing).  How do you like them and do you notice a big difference?

2.  I have a pair of Lange GX8 that I love.  They fit good, but I have never had boots custom fit.  Who has had their boots fit and was it worth it?  Anyone know of a good fitter in the North Shore MA area?  How about  "Sports Stop" in Wenham?


Thanks!


----------



## smootharc (Sep 23, 2005)

*Think boot fitting related stuff was in another thread....*

....where I mentioned how I love my 1) custom footbed inserts which work along with 2) my ZipFit custom moulded liners.  From the tips of my toesies to the top of any boot shell I've owned, I have 100% custom coverage - snug and sweet.  The set up goes in any shell I've tried so far.


----------



## Marc (Sep 23, 2005)

My pair of boots I have now, Nordica 9.X-2 something or other... basically all I know is that they're Nordica's, graphite with orange/silver buckles, came with heat fit liners.


And they are superbly comfortable.  Worth every single penny.  Highly recommend it.  I had some pretty uncomfortable boots when I started skiing, and when they'd get bad that was all I could think about.  Now I just don't think about it.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 23, 2005)

custom footbeds are pretty sweet.  having lived on the northshore for a few years, i can't recommend any shop worth much in that area.  bob smiths wilderness house in boston did my boots and footbeds and they did a fantastic job.  probably the closest place to you.  i can't comment on the booster strap issue, the boot straps have always held my leg right.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 26, 2005)

Customized footbeds and boots are worth every $ TENFOLD.

If you spend $400-$600 on boots and they don't fit right you'll spend that again to buy another pair to do the same thing...between the footbeds and boot customizing with a professional you'll probably spend another $125-$175 more...any more than that and you selected the wrong boots again...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 1, 2005)

My recommendation for professional ski booting fitting is the

Profile Orthotic Center @ S&W Sports

Jeff Bokum, C-PED
email skiiboot@aol.com 

*	Certified Pedorthist 
*	Master Bootfitter 
*	Ski Press Boot Test Team
*	Masterfit Instructor

Professional fitting for all sports and prescription Orthotics 

S&W Sports
238 South Main Street 
Concord NH
Mon-Wed 9-6
Thursday & Friday 9-8
Sat 9-5 Sun 10-3
603.228.1441
http://www.swsports.net/

Right off Route 93 - Take Exit 12N Proceed 1 1/2 to 2 miles right to the shop.


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 2, 2005)

custom boot liners are totally worth the money.

I had mine made at Ski Haus in Salem, NH.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 2, 2005)

Think this one belongs in gear...


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 3, 2005)

I was looking over my boots the other day, (Salomon X-Wave 8),and noticed (not for the first time) that there is a "Cuff Height Adjustment" on the back. Then I read a review of the '06 X-Waves, and they mentioned that the cuff adjustment will let the boot grow with your abilities. How, and in which direction? It's set in the middle now, and looks like it'll move about 1/2 an inch up or down.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 11, 2005)

*.....*

ct,
A lot of that stuff is just marketing hype from the manufacturer.  It's just plain matching up everything with your calf-makeup, but that area IS important though...

DEVO:  Ditto everything said...footbeds help to stabilize your foot in the boot...a must.

New_footbed_session this coming Saturday!!! 8)


----------



## Greg (Oct 12, 2005)

I split out the Booster Strap topic *here* and will sticky this as our official boot fitter thread. So let's talk boot fitting! Who else do you all recommend. I always hear Greg Hoffman's name coming up:

http://www.gmolfoot.com/


----------



## bigbog (Oct 12, 2005)

*..........*

Greg is excellent....Greg.  It's nice also to have the resort(Stratton...~) just out the door from the shop.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 28, 2005)

*CUSTOM BOOTS*

Can anyone recommend somewhere on/around Long Island NY that does custom fitting?


----------



## RIDEr (Oct 28, 2005)

For NY, definately go to surefoot in NYC.  Surefoot has stores at all of the major resorts (i.e. - Killington, Squaw, Vail, even Europe).  The representatives there spend about 45 minutes with you and computerize almost everything except you trying on the damn boot yourself.  

My girlfriend got a pair of boots from them including footbeds for $700 smackers.  Well worth it, says her.  I plan on taking my snowboard boots there next month.

www.surefoot.com


----------



## Greg (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: CUSTOM BOOTS*



			
				SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend somewhere on/around Long Island NY that does custom fitting?


If you're ever up at Hunter, Keith at The Pro is supposed to be your man:

http://www.theproskiandride.com/

Welcome to the forums, SKIQUATTRO!


----------



## RIDEr (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: CUSTOM BOOTS*



			
				Greg said:
			
		

> SKIQUATTRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definately agree with you on Keith, but being in Long Island the best bang for your buck has to be surefoot especially if you visit resorts around the country and Europe.  Don't you agree?


----------

